# NEW PRODUCT:   A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER



## tjohnson

I'm Very Proud to Announce the Newest Smoking Gadget in the A-MAZE-N Line of Smokers!!!!

*The A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER*









*What's The New A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER?*

It's a tube shaped version of the AMNPS

Available in 12" and 18"

*What Fuel Can Be Used?*

It's designed to burn pellets only

*What's Materials Are Used In The New Tube Smoker?*

Same perforated stainless steel as the AMNS and AMNPS

End caps are aluminum

*What's The Advantage of Using The New A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER?*

It was designed for use in Pellet Grills/Smokers, but can be used in many other smokers or grills

Takes up less valuable grate space than the AMNPS or AMNS

Produces great smoke at higher cooking temps

Can be used for cold smoking

Flavored pellets can be used for smoking, and not be wasted in the hopper of your pellet grill/smoker

*How Long Does It Smoke?*

12" Tube Smoker burns for up to 4 +/- hours @ 225°

18" Tube Smoker burns for 6 +/- hours @ 225°

*Why Don't Pellet Grills/Smokers Produce Smoke At Cooking Temps?*

Most Pellet Grills/Smokers produce good smoke at low temps, but not at higher cooking temps.

At higher temps, pellets burn more efficiently, in-order to produce enough BTU's for cooking, and therefore produce little smoke.

Guys who transition from a wood burner to a pellet grill/smoker, complain about the lack of smoke flavor on their food.

*Where Can I Buy the New A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER?*

http://www.amazenproducts.com

*How Much Do They Cost?*

12" = $29.99 + Shipping

18" = $34.99 + Shipping


----------



## s2k9k

Very interesting! Can't wait to hear/see some reviews on this one!


----------



## ironhorse07

I'll be your huckleberry. I have a Traeger 075, MES 40, Weber 22.5 kettle and Summit grill, Recommendations? I want one!


----------



## smokinhusker

Outstanding!


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## tjohnson

20 Tube Smokers went out for testing with fantastic feedback

Guys were supposed to keep the test under wraps, but a few guys leaked their test results

I figured I better release the info on the new A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER

It's been tested in FEC's, Traegers, Yoder Pellet Smokers, Green Mountain Grills, MAK and a few other smokers & grills

All report great smoke production throughout the entire smoke, not just at low temps.

I've been using my prototype for 3 months

Todd


----------



## scarbelly

Awesome Todd. Looks like another great tool to make smoking better.


----------



## daveomak

Todd, morning....  If it is anything like the AMNPS, it will be AWESOME......   Nice design...   Congrats on continuing the Amazing product line.....  Dave


----------



## bigblue

great idea just might have to have one for my traeger lil tex


----------



## nwdave

Can we tell everyone about your new pellet blend yet?  That is one fantastic blend.  My go-to smoking pellet for those days when I can't make up my mind on which pellet flavor to use.


----------



## bmudd14474

Todd did these get tested in any of the Propane units like that GOSM. I know the AMNPS will work in there but this would be great for size. Im assuming it will work good but wondering if anyone tested it in one.


----------



## mushand

Are they available now?  I am lookin at the traditional a mazin for cheese and bacon only


----------



## pops6927

18"..... perfect Mailbox Size!  Yay!


----------



## chemicalguy

I love mine , can't wait to see how this one works.


----------



## mushand

are there any instructions on this guy?


----------



## chef jimmyj

This is a great new idea! I wish you continued success my friend!...JJ


----------



## rayjn

Just ordered the 18 incher............. I guess the amnps goes to winter duty in the masterbilt.


----------



## jjwdiver

Todd and his products should be banned!  

How dare you sell something that is:

1) an original idea thought up and brought to fruition by someone who actually uses it,

2) 100% American made,

3) makes sliced bread seem like a stupid idea,

4) works as "advertised" 

Todd should be ashamed of himself for even the thought of creating yet another product like this, and then giving it out to people for true life, honest testing and feedback. What a crock!  where is the poor workmanship?  What about screwing the little guy? What about bait and switch???  Do you have no conscience?  Don't forget he also came up with the "fuel" for these things... come on!








OK, now that I have vented - I'll take 1!

Just sent Todd an email and set the wheels in motion to order one for myself, plus a bit of pellets. I have used his original AMNS and also the AMNPS, so I have NO HESITATION to order up one of these.  Going for the 12" version and will see how it does in a Weber Kettle.  Very excited, Thanks Todd!


----------



## flyweed

YUP.....I've been using the 6 x 8 dust smoker for years now..and LOVE IT on my MES..but ALAS, I've babied my old MES 30 for far too long, fixing, repairing, and band-aiding her up to keep it running...so I've retired her.....I just bought a GMG Daniel Boone pellet pooper....and will be getting one of Todd's 12 inch pellet tubes this week to use on the GMG.  I cannot wait!!!

Dan


----------



## nwdave

jjwdiver said:


> Todd should be ashamed of himself for even the thought of creating yet another product like this, and then giving it out to people for true life, honest testing and feedback. What a crock!  where is the poor workmanship?  What about screwing the little guy? What about bait and switch???  Do you have no conscience?  Don't forget he also came up with the "fuel" for these things... come on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now that I have vented - I'll take 1!
> 
> Just sent Todd an email and set the wheels in motion to order one for myself, plus a bit of pellets. I have used his original AMNS and also the AMNPS, so I have NO HESITATION to order up one of these.  Going for the 12" version and will see how it does in a Weber Kettle.  Very excited, Thanks Todd!


Yeah, Todd is such a Cad!!!!

Weber Kettle and the tube.  Been doing some experimenting along those lines.  The best I've been able to come up with is:  You know how Weber sells those 2 little baskets that you can put your briq's or lump in and split to the sides or combine to have a neat center or offset pile?  I split the baskets to the sides, formed up some foil to block the heat from passing through the long straight side of the basket, placed the tube in the center of the kettle grid and put a foil "roof" over the tube (meat drippings have a funny effect on the tube, strange burnt smells too).  The roof has a clearance of about 4 inches above the tube to allow oxygen flow.  Needless to say, oxygen flow is critical in the pellet smolder, so the problem is balancing the temp control of the grill to the needs of the pellets get problematic.  So far, I've done 5 runs with reasonable success.  I must state though, I've done this while using the rotisserie adaptation (if you don't have one, you're missing out on one of the great uses for the kettle), so I need to keep the chamber temp low enough to not burn the food (a semi-low and slow) but yet provide the oxygen to the tube.  On the other hand, too hot and the tube smoker takes off in an almost "flash" of energy and your smoke is done, too soon.

Keep us informed of your success'es and failures too, as we can all learn from both.

~Dave


----------



## russg

Todd,

For the MES 30 what is the best place to position it for hot smoking(225).  Nice work Todd.  As Aways!

George


----------



## tjohnson

I did not do much testing in the MES 30 and MES 40, but I would guess the lower left corner, on the rails would be the best place.

I have a MES 40 I use mostly for testing and will try a 12" out this morning and report back

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Todd

Another great smoker for many types of smoking applications.


----------



## bipartite

I've been looking for a smoker box for my Brinkman Electric Smoker, this new product looks like it may fit between the heating elements and lay on the lava rocks.  Anyone tested this on a Brnkman yet?  Think it would work?

Thanks!


----------



## flyweed

OK GUYS

I just gotta chime in here for a moment.  Todd Johnson and his products are first and foremost well thought out designs that work great!  If you DON'T have one yet GET ONE!   you will not be disappointed.

Next, as I said in an earlier post, I retired my old MES 30 finally, and sprung for a new GMG Daniel Boone pellet pooper.  I had a 6 x 8 dust smoker from Todd that I used for years religiously in my MES, and it never failed to disappoint in a good smoke. But I wanted to really switch to a new pellet smoker for my pellet grill. so I asked Todd if I could trade in my  6 x 8 dust smoker for a new tube smoker..he was MORE than happy to help me out.  Said he'd send me a 12 inch tube smoker for replacement.   Well 2 days ago I got a long tube in the mail and was super excited to open it up.....there was my SHINEY NEW pellet tube smoker. BUT, Todd went one step further and he sent me a pellet FILLED 18 inch tube smoker.

NOW that is going above and beyond good quality customer service.

Todd is awesome, and his products are awesome.  So support his business and by some stuff from him.

Just my two cents

Dan


----------



## tjohnson

I really sent you the 18"?

OOPS!

Meant to send you an empty 12'.....

You Win!

TJ


----------



## flyweed

guess it was just my LUCKY day!  Thanks again Todd.


----------



## michael ark

I may have to get one for my gosm for cold smokeing this winter.:sausage:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I used it in my Meadow Creek and it worked great.


----------



## kryinggame

What's the difference btwn this tube smoker and the AMNPS?


----------



## flyweed

well first and probably most importantly it takes up far less real estate than the AMNPS.

Dan


----------



## donger22

and I was ready to pull the trigger and order 2 AMNPS units for my father-in-law and myself to use with with Cajun Injector electric smokers. (both new..after visiting this site in hindsight it may have been a mistake buying them (due to the low wattage that I just ready about on here today) Oh well...we're stuck with them now so I may as well find a way to improve them.

Todd - would you recommend the AMNPS or the new tube for the cajun injector smokers? I'd like to order two today, along with a few bags of pellets. Are there any package deals?

thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## tjohnson

donger22 said:


> and I was ready to pull the trigger and order 2 AMNPS units for my father-in-law and myself to use with with Cajun Injector electric smokers. (both new..after visiting this site in hindsight it may have been a mistake buying them (due to the low wattage that I just ready about on here today) Oh well...we're stuck with them now so I may as well find a way to improve them.
> 
> Todd - would you recommend the AMNPS or the new tube for the cajun injector smokers? I'd like to order two today, along with a few bags of pellets. Are there any package deals?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Mike


The Tube Smoker was designed for use in Pellet Grills/Smokers, to add smoke at higher temps.  As pellets burn more efficiently, they produce more BTU's, but very little smoke.  It's just the nature of the beast in Pellet Smokers/Grills. 

I have very limited time testing the tube smoker in a MES, Cajun Injector or other electric smokers

This does not mean it will not work, I just can't tell you with 100% confidence it will work well, and smoke for the same length of time as the AMNPS.  The Smoker Tube produces lots of smoke, and possibly too much for the smaller electric smokers.

The AMNPS will still be the most effective method to add more smoke to electric smokers.

Todd


----------



## striper

Todd sent me one of these to test, but work got in the way of me doing much with it till yesterday.  Set up the Yoder for a run of Smoked Salmon using a mix of Todd's Oak and Maple Pellets.  Then I took the Tube and filled it about 1\3rd of the way with Todd's pellet mix and lite it off.  I set the tube on the right side of the grill where it would have lots of air flow.  All I can say about the test is, WOW.  I'm going to about 1\2 fill it today with Apple Pellets and put it in with a run of Beef Jerky. 

Joe


----------



## mikedani

Does Todd have a website? Sorry newb here.


----------



## scott farmer

mikedani said:


> Does Todd have a website? Sorry newb here.



http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## tromaron

mikedani said:


> Does Todd have a website? Sorry newb here.


http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp


----------



## i bleed blue

bipartite said:


> I've been looking for a smoker box for my Brinkman Electric Smoker, this new product looks like it may fit between the heating elements and lay on the lava rocks.  Anyone tested this on a Brnkman yet?  Think it would work?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the same. I was reading the pdf for the tube smoker and it says ti keep it away from direct heat from the heating element. My thought would be to order a 3rd grill grate and bit it over the eating element and then place the AMNPS or the Tube on the grate about 3-5" above the heating element. Before I abandon the Electric ECB I want to try this.


----------



## driedstick

any reports in the FRIDGE builds??? i know my maze works great


----------



## russg

Nice work Todd!

Has anyone tested it on an MES 30?


----------



## tjohnson

russg said:


> Nice work Todd!
> 
> Has anyone tested it on an MES 30?


Yes, a couple guys tried it in their MES 30's and it works good.

I've got about 50 hours testing it in my MES 40

In-order to keep the pellets going, there has to be at least 1/2 of the the tube full of pellets.  This will produce lots of smoke, and IMHO....Too Much Smoke for the MES 30 or 40. 

Also, the burn time is about 4 hours @ 225° in the MES 40

Since the AMNPS does so well in the MES 30 and 40, I recommend using it instead

TJ


----------



## rayjn

TJohnson said:


> The Tube Smoker was designed for use in Pellet Grills/Smokers, to add smoke at higher temps.  As pellets burn more efficiently, they produce more BTU's, but very little smoke.  It's just the nature of the beast in Pellet Smokers/Grills.
> 
> I have very limited time testing the tube smoker in a MES, Cajun Injector or other electric smokers
> 
> This does not mean it will not work, I just can't tell you with 100% confidence it will work well, and smoke for the same length of time as the AMNPS.  The Smoker Tube produces lots of smoke, and possibly too much for the smaller electric smokers.
> 
> The AMNPS will still be the most effective method to add more smoke to electric smokers.
> 
> Todd


I had 2 shoulders on the Trager and a slab of ribs in the MES July 4th. 18" tube in the Trager and the AMNPS in the MES. For some reason I couldn't keep the AMNPS lit. After 4 tries I put the 18"tube which was doing a fine job in the Trager ,in the MES. Almost didnt fit. Works just fine. Had no problem keeping it lit. Saved my ribs.


----------



## roller

I`m in !!!!!  Although my feelings are hurt that I did not get to test one....


----------



## gent

Ok,  you guys talked me into purchasing one of these Tubes.  I am currently in the process of building a reverse flow smoker and this will help me utilize that huge chamber as a cold smoking apparatus as well.  And I've heard so much about this special blend of his.  I ordered 5lbs of the pitmasters choice.

I'll let you know how it all goes.  I'm excited!  The wife is planning on brining some bacon just for the occasion.


----------



## gent

WOW,  Todd's company is awesome.  I just received my items the 5lb bag of pellets and the 18" amaze n tube.  What I didn't expect was for the tube to come fully loaded.  Not sure if that's standard or not,  but either way I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## flyweed

it's standard and Todd just goes that one step further than most dealers!!


----------



## tom messink

Should I get a tube or a square style unit?


----------



## smoking b

Tom Messink said:


> Should I get a tube or a square style unit?


What will you be using it in?


----------



## kyle11

Same question here. Masterbuilt gas smoker here. Would original or tube work better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjohnson

What Smoker You Using It In?

Cold Smoking, Supplementing Smoke at Higher Temps or Both

Masterbuilt Gas Smoker and other Vertical Gas Smokers

The AMNPS 5x8 will work great for cold smoking, but at cooking temps, the gas flame uses up the available oxygen

The 12" Tube Smoker will work great for both cold smoking and supplementing smoke at cooking temps

The AMNPS 5x8 was designed for use in the MES 30 and 40

The Tube Smoker puts out too much smoke for the MES 30 and 40

When in doubt give me a call at (952)736-7678

TJ


----------



## s2k9k

TJohnson said:


> What Smoker You Using It In?
> 
> Cold Smoking, Supplementing Smoke at Higher Temps or Both
> 
> Masterbuilt Gas Smoker and other Vertical Gas Smokers
> 
> The AMNPS 5x8 will work great for cold smoking, but at cooking temps, the gas flame uses up the available oxygen
> 
> The 12" Tube Smoker will work great for both cold smoking and supplementing smoke at cooking temps
> 
> The AMNPS 5x8 was designed for use in the MES 30 and 40
> 
> *The Tube Smoker puts out too much smoke for the MES 30 and 40*
> 
> When in doubt give me a call at (952)736-7678
> 
> TJ


I didn't know that Todd, Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## kyle11

TJohnson said:


> What Smoker You Using It In?
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Smoking, Supplementing Smoke at Higher Temps or Both
> 
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt Gas Smoker and other Vertical Gas Smokers
> 
> 
> The AMNPS 5x8 will work great for cold smoking, but at cooking temps, the gas flame uses up the available oxygen
> 
> 
> The 12" Tube Smoker will work great for both cold smoking and supplementing smoke at cooking temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMNPS 5x8 was designed for use in the MES 30 and 40
> 
> 
> The Tube Smoker puts out too much smoke for the MES 30 and 40
> 
> 
> 
> When in doubt give me a call at (952)736-7678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ



Thanks for the clarification Todd. I will mostly be using it at high temps with some cold smoking but not much. Will be putting in my order for the 12" tube soon! Can't wait to throw these chips and chunks out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblue

I just want to give a shout out to Todd and his A-Maze-N-Tube-Smoker. I ordered the 12" tube on Nov 29 with 24# of pellets and a replacement probe for the ET732 and i get it on the Dec 3 

Thats great service and better speed and Todd gave me the Cyber monday deal,  because dummy me never thought about it on monday.

Thanks again for great service Todd

P.S.  anybody know what flavor of pellets come free in the tube (their all good )


----------



## kathrynn

Tod....just looking at your products.  I have a Smoke Vault (24") propane smoker.  What type would you recommend for Big Poppa?  I do mostly reg temp smoking...no low temp stuff yet.  Chickens, Turkey, PP, brats, bacon weave pork loins....etc....


----------



## kathrynn

Guess what came in the Mail today Todd?????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















DSCN3737.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 14, 2012






Couldn't wait till I got home to open the box!  The whole box smells wonderful!  Cant wait to use it!


----------

